# PCT Hiking adventure!



## George (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi,
I've recently put the story of my thru-hike experiences on the web, so
If you're interested in the PCT, thru-hiking, or even just an armchair traveller, you'll likely be interested (and maybe get a few smiles   ) from, "Dances with Marmots", at http://www.angelfire.com/trek/nz_usa
It looks at the US and it's wilderness areas through the eyes of a Kiwi (New Zealander).
Cheers, George Spearing.


----------



## George (Feb 9, 2006)

Bit of an update - After getting a lot of positive feedback and many enquiries as to whether "Dances With Marmots" was available in published book form, I've finally gone ahead and just recently had the book published.  
You can still read parts of it at the site in the previous post, or a sample chapter at the, 'book's site' at http://www.danceswithmarmots.com
Cheers, Geo.


----------

